# Kaufeberatung Acer vs BenQ



## codingforce (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen dem Acer Predator XG270HU und dem BenQ XL2730Z entscheiden. 
Beide sind 27 Zoll  TN Panels mit AMD FreeSync. Ich habe atm ein LG 34um95 und der Lag ist mir 
zu krass. Ich hätte mich nicht gerade zu den "Pro Gamern" gezählt die angeblich nur den 
unterschied zwischen IPS und TN spüren aber beim umstieg von meinem alten FullHD 24 Zöller 
TN auf den IPS hab ich direkt gemerkt das ich Starcraft2 mit dem vergessen kann. Also soll ein TN 
Panel werden mit Freesync und 27 Zoll 1440p. 

Was Monitore an geht hab ich 0 Ahnung ich dachte das BenQ sich schon lange aufgelößt hat? Da 
war doch mal was mit insolvenz o_O?! Wie auch immer. Der Acer ist schlichter und viel dünner.
Der BenQ ist um eineiges Dicker und hat einen vorstehenden Rand >.<. Hat das was zu bedeuten?
Dachte bisher je dünner umso modernere Teile verbaut? Oder heißt das gar +Quali? Hilfe! :o

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## crazyz0cker (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du schon weiter bist, aber ich würde dir zu dem BenQ raten (Ich bin aber alles andere als ein Profi in Monitoren!). Den BenQ XL2730Z benutzen relativ viele Counter Strike Profis wodurch er in meinen Augen sehr attraktiv wirkt und vom Datenblatt her liest er sich etwas besser als der Acer, wobei man darauf nicht vertrauen sollte. Ich weiß Counter Strike ist nicht Starcraft2, sind aber beides sehr schnelle Spiele und unterscheiden sich zumindest in diesem Punkt nicht. 
Am besten wäre es natürlich beide nebeneinander zu testen und danach zu entscheiden, dann kann man fast nicht die falsche Wahl treffen. 
Wenn du dir einen der beiden Bildschirme kaufst (oder auch beide ), könntest du dann deine Erfahrung damit teilen, da ich derweil auch am rumstöbern bin und auch einen Bildschirm wie den XL2730Z suche, der am besten noch Q-Sync unterstützt.

Gruß CrazyZ0cker


----------



## codingforce (9. Juni 2015)

Danke für dein Kommentar kann ich natürlich gerne machen. Wenn ich keine oder nicht genügend infos bekomme werd ich wohl beide bestellen und einen zurück schicken (Amazon Prime). Spätestens gegen ende des Monats wird es soweit sein.


----------



## JeSterDay (9. Juni 2015)

Habe auch schon damit geliebäugelt. Ich spiele auch viel SC2 (Master Solo ), kannst Du mir erklären warum das TN Panel da besser als ein IPS Panel sein soll? 
Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Ist es nicht.
Und einfach danach gehen, was die Pros benutzen ist Unsinn.
Profis verdienen ihr Geld mit zocken und das hauptsächlich durch Werbepartner.
Wenn man jetzt BenQ als Werbepartner hat, muss man natürlich deren bestes Gamingprodukt benutzen.

Alleine schon dass hier einfach nur vom Umstieg TN auf IPS gesprochen wird macht keinen Sinn.
Wenn ich aber von nem schnellen TN auf nen schnellen IPS wechsel, gibt's da keinen Unterschied.
Dein jetziger LG 34UM95 hat einen Inputlag von 13,6ms, das kann man schon merken.
Setz dich mal an nen Eizo FS2434, der hat nen Inputlag von 0,6ms, da kann fast kein anderer Monitor mithalten.


----------



## codingforce (9. Juni 2015)

Eizo FS2434 hat 23,8 Zoll und nur FullHD.  Du sagst es, der Lag ist spürbar. Meine Augen sind sehr empfindlich und gut (Ob das wohl an der Sadistischen Kindheit ohne PC und Fernsehen liegt? lol) 
und Screen Tearing, Vsync Stutter und jeglicher Lag sind für mich mehr als deutlich wahrnehmbar und so möchte ich gerne richtig viel Herz (Einheit) und Freesync haben. Ich schaue nicht was die 
Pros nutzen


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Der Eizo war ja nur ein Beispiel
Viel Hertz und Freesync braucht auch viel Leistung, aber die wirst du wohl haben.
Im Prinzip bleiben dir ja nur 3 Monitore und von denen würde ich persönlich den BenQ XL2730Z nehmen.
Begründung:
Ich mag kein IPS und Acer auch nicht
Technische Gründe:
Der Acer bietet kaum Ergonomie und hat weniger Ausstattung als der BenQ.
Beim Asus funktioniert Freesync nur bis 90Hz und er hat Probleme mit Backlightbleeding.


----------



## codingforce (9. Juni 2015)

Abgesehen von Ergonomie und Extras. Würdest du sagen der Benq ist den Aufpreis von 130-140€ Wert? Sie sollen beide das selbe Panel verbaut haben. Und Ergonomie und USB Anschlüsse allein die ich einmal im Leben vlt. 
nutze sind mir den Aufpreis nicht wert :/ Hast du schlechte erfahrungen mit Acer gemacht und wenn ja welche?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Schlechte Erfahrungen habe nicht nur ich gemacht. 
Die Qualität ist bei Acer meist nicht so gut, hat meist schon seine Gründe warum Acer so billig ist.Kannst die ja mal die Tests bei tftcentral durchlesen.


----------



## JeSterDay (10. Juni 2015)

Hm ja, sind irgendwelche Freesync Modelle mit mind .WQHD demnächst angekündigt, außer die momentan dreien die es gibt?
Von allen gefällt mir der BenQ auch am besten, aber das P/L ist auch nicht gut.


----------



## codingforce (10. Juni 2015)

Spezielle Modelle nicht und wenn dann welche es werden dauert es noch mal bis sie in den HAndel kommen und dann noch mal bis sie von der UVP auf ein normalen Preis kommen. Klar gefällt mir auch der BenQ am besten aber auch zu dem Aufpreis? Das ist die Frage. Acer hat auch 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## JeSterDay (15. Juni 2015)

Nur als Entscheidungshilfe: ich hab mir den BenQ XL3027Z gekauft. Für 580€
Und es ist ein geiles Teil.
Mich stört es absolut nicht das es ein TN Panel ist. Im gegenteil, mit Standard Farben und +4-5 Gamma, sieht das Bild riiichtig gut aus.
Blur Red. und Black Reduktion sind gute features.
Das Bedienelement ist auch wirklich klasse umgesetzt.

Ganz hilfreich sind auch die die Seiten Forumsmaterial zum Monitor:
BenQ XL2730Z Freesync Owners Thread - Overclockers UK Forums

VG

Alleine der Desktop betrieb in 144hz ist schon klasse. The Withcer 3 sieht auch nochmal nen Tick besser aus


----------

